# 3D und Farbverlauf vektorisieren - ist das denn überhaupt möglich?



## schmidtli (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich möchte einen Schriftzug, welcher in 3D und in Regenbogenfarben gezeichnet vorliegt, vektorisieren. Ist das ohne viel Umwege möglich?

Ich hab mit Inkscape und Illustrator rumprobiert,aber ich die Verläufe nicht hin...
Weiß leider auch keine Schriftart, die Datei liegt nur in jpg vor...

Mit Vector Magic sind die Farbübergänge nicht optimal....
Ich weiß auch, dass das Logo so nicht optimal ist - eben wegen den Farverläufen und 3D...

Hat jemand ne Idee?


Viele Grüße

Schmidtli


----------



## akrite (30. Dezember 2010)

...bist Du sicher, dass das Gezeigte nicht in einem 3D-Programm entstanden ? Ich befürchte, dass Du das so nicht hinbekommen wirst. Illustrator, als das fortschrittlichste Vektor-Programm, kann das so jedenfalls nicht ! Ich tippe auf Cinema 4D mit BodyPaint 3D


----------



## schmidtli (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Andreas,

die Grafik ist von einem Freund.
Ich glaube der hat das m it nem 3D Programm erstellt.

Kann mann es trotzdem recht schnell umwandeln in ne Vectorgrafik, oder ist da kein Weg drin?

Viele 
Grüße


Schmidtli


----------



## smileyml (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

also schnell umwandeln geht auf jeden Fall nur in schlechter Qualität und ich nehme an, das würde gegen den geplanten Verwendungszweck sprechen. Je nachdem wie dieser sein soll, sollte auch eine entsprechende Datei erstellt werden.

Ein wenig Grundlagen kann man sicher mit dem "3D-Extrudieren" Werkzeug in Illustrator legen, aber vieles (vor allem die zahllosen Glanzpunkte) wären handarbeit.

Zudem halte ich den Farbverlauf, die Schriftart und leider auch das Logo (es ist übrigens nur ein bunter Schriftzug und kein Logo) vollkommen daneben und unprofessionell. Aus meiner Sicht erklärt sich keines der eingesetzen Mitteln oder ist auch nur logisch begründbar. Bloß weil man lackiert, muss nicht alles bunt! sein - ich nehme an, die Angestellten tragen dann keine Regenbogenshirts.

Aus meiner Sicht ist der beste Weg folgender:
1. Einfaches Logo überlegen (Wort- und Bildmarke sollte beim Lackieren einfach findbar sein)
2. Einsatzbereich des Logos festlegen (Shirts, Rechnungen,, Homepage, Visitenkarten etc.)
3. klitzekleine "CI" überlegen (Firmenfarbe oder einfache Farbkombination, schöne Brotschrift für "normalen" Schriftverkehr festlegen, Logoschrift daraus entwickeln oder ableiten)
4. umsetzen anhand der selbst definierten Parameter

Kostenpunkt vielleicht umsonst bei einem Freund oder aber im Bereich des Logos ca. 200 € bei Crowd-Sourcing-Plattformen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## schmidtli (30. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antworten,

ich werds wohl anders machen - ich dachte auch, dass dies der falsche Weg für ein Logo sei - aber naja.
Guten Rutsch!

Viele Grüße

Schmidtli


----------

